# Need a Group Hug.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So my UE went down a point. Which shocked me, as all I was getting was super happy vendors and people. I really am very considerate and fast and cheerful, etc. 

And I see a vendor gave me a thumbs down and filed a report. Wait, WHAT?

Not sure what I do here. I went back and figured out it’s one of two places. Both pickups were pretty normal and went by without a hitch. No waiting. Hi, pickup, bye.

Frustrating.

I’m pissed off.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I was going to say maybe they hit Thumbs Down accidentally but you said they filed a report. Did you try contacting UE? I'm sure you are curious about what's in that report. Maybe they confused you with some other driver. Maybe the app confused with some other driver.

In any case I wouldn't worry about it too much. I'm certain I'm about to get a ding on my permanent DD record because I waited ten minutes for a customer to tell me where their apt. bldg. was and they responded as I was leaving. Told them I left it at the leasing office. They are probably going to be mad but I really don't care what a two-dollar-tipping apartment dweller thinks.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I did nothing to warrant a REPORT. I’m furious. If nothing else, I want to make sure I never pick up there again.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

You can do everything right and some people will still be unhappy. It’s just a thumbs down. It does not matter in the grand scheme of life.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Does this affect your income? If not, then celebrate. I crack an extra cold one for each and every violation.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Was Greece playing soccer (football) yesterday, @Rickos69 ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Was Greece playing soccer (football) yesterday, @Rickos69 ?


Not sure. If you are referring to the national team, I know they played Kosovo last Sunday.
As for the matter at hand, I feel ya. I'm still trying to work out a customer 3 * rating on DD.
Really pisses me off. Sometimes I think its another Dasher that did it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

5.0 rating is an ass kisser

4.9 says i eat ass and im hungry. 










Wait nevermind, wrong forum.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m pissed off.





Rickos69 said:


> Really pisses me off.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

All group are canceled due to scamdemic.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

I know you are feeling down but don’t do anything stupid. Get help here…








Home







suicidepreventionlifeline.org


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Not sure. If you are referring to the national team, I know they played Kosovo last Sunday.
> As for the matter at hand, I feel ya. I'm still trying to work out a customer 3 * rating on DD.
> Really pisses me off. Sometimes I think its another Dasher that did it.


Yeah. Was a Greek restaurant, dude seemed inconvenienced by my asking him. Was watching some game on his phone. Mind you, I waited patiently, said nothing. I could have been acustomer easily. But he just couldn’t be bothered.

His prob is I don’t deliver often enough to figure out who it was. And I certainlyno longer deliver his lukewarm food. As it was I barely ever did - the tips suck there.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yeah. Was a Greek restaurant, dude seemed inconvenienced by my asking him. Was watching some game on his phone. Mind you, I waited patiently, said nothing. I could have been acustomer easily. But he just couldn’t be bothered.
> 
> His prob is I don’t deliver often enough to figure out who it was. And I certainlyno longer deliver his lukewarm food. As it was I barely ever did - the tips suck there.


Sorry to hear what happened. From reading the first sentence, I wonder if the dude was just having a bad day and wanted to lash on you by giving you a thumbs down. I’d say avoid going here if you have to for a while


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Sorry to hear what happened. From reading the first sentence, I wonder if the dude was just having a bad day and wanted to lash on you by giving you a thumbs down. I’d say avoid going here if you have to for a while


Oh, I won’t. As I said, it was a bum pick-up, their tips suck (like health food).

The owner was there the previous time, we had a few giggles, so I figured - it’s dead, I’ll go help them out. Wasn’t terrible, hit a few pennies below 2x miles.

Clearly that was a mistake.

I’ll consider it a lesson I needed to learn.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's a virtual hug, now forget it. I get the occasional thumbs down, most of the time I earn them but just like rides, every once in a while, you get a rating out of left field. There's nothing to be done about it since you don't have enough information to understand the issue. It could be a random error or rating the wrong driver, who knows. Are you down to 91% like me? No, then don't give it a second thought, I sure don't!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> 5.0 rating is an ass kisser
> 
> 4.9 says i eat ass and im hungry.
> 
> ...


I really don't think I fall in that category, with an 18% AR, an at least 3 pauses per shift.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I really don't think I fall in that category, with an 18% AR, an at least 3 pauses per shift.


18% is the top stair before you're actually on the porch.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So my UE went down a point. Which shocked me, as all I was getting was super happy vendors and people. I really am very considerate and fast and cheerful, etc.
> 
> And I see a vendor gave me a thumbs down and filed a report. Wait, WHAT?
> 
> ...


No biggie and some vendors are just moody and rude, so blow it off and if you don’t get anymore pings from one of those two restaurants then you know who it is…

You should go there as a customer and when they say “ you are not allow here “ then you know…

I got banned from Buffalo Wild Wings at a H-Town location because I stood out front for more than twenty minutes waiting for the order, so I called the store while waiting and the girl flew into a rage screaming at me she was busy and had no time to get the order…

Did it bother me?

Nope and why?

So many more restaurants and funny part is I was sent by Grubhub there once and the same girl told me I was banned from picking up orders for Uber, and I told her I was with Grubhub and she started screaming again and her manager gave me the order and apologized for her nonsense…

I told Grubhub to block that restaurant and never went back…

Oh, when you find out who it is write a review and blast them for their nonsense…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I did nothing to warrant a REPORT. I’m furious. If nothing else, I want to make sure I never pick up there again.


If I am correct you never will because once a report is filed Uber will block you from that restaurant.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> If I am correct you never will because once a report is filed Uber will block you from that restaurant.


I didn’t know that. Interesting.

Might get them on DD though…


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I didn’t know that. Interesting.
> 
> Might get them on DD though…


During my UE days,
I had a restaurant where one of the two owners didn't like me because "I talked to the help"
The other partner discussed it with me next time I went in, and asked me to talk to the other owner and work it out.
I answered, have a nice life. Never went back.
Then, I switched to GH, and actually asked GH to block this restaurant. Of course, they wanted to know why, and they did block it. That was back when I cared about my Acceptance Rate.
Now that I am doing DD, they pop up once in a while, but I don't really care.

Also, again during UE at a Panda, because I complained about the continuous pushing back of delivery orders, the manager thumb downed me retroactively for like 5 pickups. I reported him to both Panda and UE. He gone.

So, don't feel bad.
You know how they say, its not you its me???
Well, there is also, its not me its YOU!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> During my UE days,
> I had a restaurant where one of the two owners didn't like me because "I talked to the help"
> The other partner discussed it with me next time I went in, and asked me to talk to the other owner and work it out.
> I answered, have a nice life. Never went back.
> ...


They can thumb down retroactively? That’s not very fair.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> They can thumb down retroactively? That’s not very fair.


Yup.
I don't know if they can still do it, or how far back they can go.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> If I am correct you never will because once a report is filed Uber will block you from that restaurant.


not that i had an issues like this but i will for sure be careful from now on.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> They can thumb down retroactively? That’s not very fair.


thats one thing i ****ing hate about these apps. we can get reported for any issues regardless if its our fault or out of our control. it would be nice if customers/merchants are going to complain, they need to write in their own words.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> Yup.
> I don't know if they can still do it, or how far back they can go.


I believe there is no timeframe.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So my UE went down a point. Which shocked me, as all I was getting was super happy vendors and people. I really am very considerate and fast and cheerful, etc.
> 
> And I see a vendor gave me a thumbs down and filed a report. Wait, WHAT?
> 
> ...


Back when I still did UE I was standing in a Five Guys and some pimply faced young guy started telling his co workers how he screwed over all the UberEats drivers and he was laughing about it. I watched him go down the tablet and thumbs down everyone on the list so he could show his fellow worker what he was doing. He thought it was very funny.

I told him that I just heard and saw what he just did! I also told him I was going to tell every UberEats driver what he did (as if I could). I told him that there would probably be a long line of UberEats drivers coming in wanting to have a chat with him. I also told him I better not get a thumbs down or I’d be back to discuss it with him. The look on his face was one of sheer terror, it was priceless.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Back when I still did UE I was standing in a Five Guys and some pimply faced young guy started telling his co workers how he screwed over all the UberEats drivers and he was laughing about it. I watched him go down the tablet and thumbs down everyone on the list so he could show his fellow worker what he was doing. He thought it was very funny.
> 
> I told him that I just heard and saw what he just did! I also told him I was going to tell every UberEats driver what he did (as if I could). I told him that there would probably be a long line of UberEats drivers coming in wanting to have a chat with him. I also told him I better not get a thumbs down or I’d be back to discuss it with him. The look on his face was one of sheer terror, it was priceless.


And this is why you’re SUPER Moderator. 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Back when I still did UE I was standing in a Five Guys and some pimply faced young guy started telling his co workers how he screwed over all the UberEats drivers and he was laughing about it. I watched him go down the tablet and thumbs down everyone on the list so he could show his fellow worker what he was doing. He thought it was very funny.
> 
> I told him that I just heard and saw what he just did! I also told him I was going to tell every UberEats driver what he did (as if I could). I told him that there would probably be a long line of UberEats drivers coming in wanting to have a chat with him. I also told him I better not get a thumbs down or I’d be back to discuss it with him. The look on his face was one of sheer terror, it was priceless.


Super lame bro. Was expecting a Chuck Norris outcome.

😇


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

The only correct thing to do now, is to go to his restaurant as a customer..... eat a meal, have his poor food and service... and write a 1 star review on yelp!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sumidaj said:


> The only correct thing to do now, is to go to his restaurant as a customer..... eat a meal, have his poor food and service... and write a 1 star review on yelp!


Or just forget it and move on.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I never understood five guys to begin with. Wait 20 minutes for 5 guys to stand around the grill and watch your burger being cooked? That's why its $10 for a regular ass hamburger.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Sorry it happened. I've gotten a couple of thumbs down on UE while following customer instructions to the T, and a few sub 5* star ratings on UberX out of nowhere for no obvious reasons. 

What can I say other than shrug it off and keep doing what you're doing. I know where you are coming from but never take it personally. It's says more about them than you. It (to me at least) says they're miserable people who want to spread their own misery unto anyone else they can no matter how petty they can. 

_Hug_


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I never understood five guys to begin with. Wait 20 minutes for 5 guys to stand around the grill and watch your burger being cooked? That's why its $10 for a regular ass hamburger.


Mine had the nerve to have 7 guys one time....well one was a Female. It's supposed to be five guys. I had to go to corporate about that one.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Super lame bro. Was expecting a Chuck Norris outcome.
> 
> 😇


The greatest victory is that which requires no battle.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Back when I still did UE I was standing in a Five Guys and some pimply faced young guy started telling his co workers how he screwed over all the UberEats drivers and he was laughing about it. I watched him go down the tablet and thumbs down everyone on the list so he could show his fellow worker what he was doing. He thought it was very funny.
> 
> I told him that I just heard and saw what he just did! I also told him I was going to tell every UberEats driver what he did (as if I could). I told him that there would probably be a long line of UberEats drivers coming in wanting to have a chat with him. I also told him I better not get a thumbs down or I’d be back to discuss it with him. The look on his face was one of sheer terror, it was priceless.


He who is prudent and lies in wait for an enemy who is not, will be victorious.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> The greatest victory is that which requires no battle.


A battle would require some type of resistance.

Real ass kickings are swift and decisive.

You need responses not pasted from fortune cookies.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> A battle would require some type of resistance.
> 
> Real ass kickings are swift and decisive.
> 
> You need responses not pasted from fortune cookies.


Your response seems to indicate a lack of lnowledge of military history and strategy.

Sun Tzu

A military author studied for thousands of years, especially in the military academies of the United States, and embraced by special forces.

Winning a war or battle without expending resources is obviously better than your method of being handcuffed and waiting in county jail until the Monday or Tuesday arraignment hearing.

Seems you don't understand the concept.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> View attachment 664289


Ha Ha!

A


jaxbeachrides said:


> View attachment 664289


Ha Ha!

Seems the post was talking about verbal confrontation with a restraint employee.

Seems your last post is a picture of you attacking.

No strategy involved, only tactics.

I would shoot you in the head;

approximately four or six inches below your cap.

But, then, I would probably have to clean up the blood and have to buy more bullets.

A poor use of resources.

Plus, damn, you ugly.


----------

